# [London] Beans near Chancery Lane



## graystevens (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all,

My new job requires me to commute to London twice a week, based near the Chancery Lane tube station.

Does anyone know of a local shop that sells freshly roasted coffee? I've been to Prufrock before and wondered if they sell off their Square Mile beans?

Looking to try and save on the killer postage seeing as I'm already in the capital.

Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Prufrock sell square mile yeah. There's a few good places round there, will update later.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Also try Caravan which is nearby.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Coffeesmiths collective from the department of coffee and social affairs is less than 30 seconds away from prufrock and is very good

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Shady said:


> Coffeesmiths collective from the department of coffee and social affairs is less than 30 seconds away from prufrock and is very good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I think they sell their own recipe from Climpson.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Workshop isn't far away who roast their own and FreeState is good too - can't remember what beans they use though.


----------



## graystevens (Feb 1, 2013)

Brill, thanks all - Think I'll pop down to Prufrock in a bit and pick up a bag or two


----------

